# Cant decide which middle goes best with aaliyah



## amanda0408

I have always loved the name aaliyah and now that im having a girl i cant not decide which middle name goes best with aaliyah... can anyone tell me which one they like the most. thank u 
aaliyah rose
aaliyah marie
aaliyah jade
aaliyah skye
aaliyah kalila


----------



## Donna35

I personally like Aaliyah Rose.

Maybe get this moved to the pregnancy sections where you'll get more responses hun xxx


----------



## kbf48

rose x


----------



## fairy_gem

Rose or Jade. x


----------



## Mummy2B21

I love love love Aaliyah Jade, I was going to suggest it to you then saw it on your list.
I'd definitely go with aaliyah jade such a beautiful name x


----------



## threemakefive

amanda0408 said:


> I have always loved the name aaliyah and now that im having a girl i cant not decide which middle name goes best with aaliyah... can anyone tell me which one they like the most. thank u
> aaliyah rose
> aaliyah marie
> aaliyah jade
> aaliyah skye
> aaliyah kalila

I saw the title of the post and instantly said to.myself aaliyah rose..so weird that was ur first choice!!!

My vote is Aaliyah Rose or Aaliyah Jade


----------



## Smooch

Aaliyah Jade is lovely!


----------



## mumsince2010

aaliyah rose

;) just quietly Aaliyah is on my list too. i love the name


----------

